# Forsyth County, Georgia Chase PIT firearm recovered



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The primary officer shall now be named "Ice Man" 

And this could have gone bad real quick. 





Forsyth County, Georgia — On Monday, April 12th, an attentive citizen called into FCSO dispatch after observing a reckless driver throw out a suspicious bag near a business parking lot. A BOLO was issued for the black Dodger Charger, which was believed to possibly be connected to recent thefts in the area. Deputies quickly located the vehicle on Atlanta Road and observed the driver holding a cell phone up to his face. Deputies followed the vehicle into the parking lot of Merchant’s Square, where four males exited the vehicle. Once deputies approached to conduct the traffic stop, the suspects returned to the vehicle and fled. A pursuit was initiated, which ended when the deputies performed a Precision Immobilization Technique (P.I.T.) maneuver on Buford Dam Road. 

After several attempts to get the occupants to comply with verbal commands, they were taken into custody. All of the occupants were from Chicago and told deputies that they were in town on “vacation”; yet, the driver presented a fake I.D., they were in possession of multiple ski masks, and they were wearing hoodies in 80-degree weather. When the vehicle was searched, deputies found a loaded Glock 17 pistol with an extended clip, an unloaded Glock 17 pistol, a loaded high-capacity drum magazine, and raw marijuana. The driver and one passenger have an extensive criminal record, including multiple felony convictions for violent crimes in Illinois.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow, what a tactical nightmare....

Lucky for these deputies the suspects were "cooperative" as this could have gone bad pretty quickly, especially since the partner deputy made it pretty easy for the bad guys to kill him.


----------

